# Chrome delete on sides



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice job!

You can fold the side mirror _forwards_?!


----------



## Cruzin Florida (Oct 4, 2020)

marmalou said:


> Nice job!
> 
> You can fold the side mirror _forwards_?!


You definitely can! The only reason I know is because I was getting to the last part on the front and it was frustrating. So I just started to slowly twist it the other way, heard no crack or pop so I kept going lol


----------

